# pics finally work...my friend's car



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i know this is a nissan board..but hey we can appreciate all cars. it's a 1992 mustang lx 5.0. runs a consitant 8.1 at the 1/8 mile track so that is around a mid 12 i think.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang. Gotta respect the 5.0.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's My 5.0's...

White 91 LX 5.0 SOLD for WAY too much money. Ran 13.82 an hit 145 DB 










My current 1986 Mustang GT 5.0 Runs 14.20, WIP.



















My Dad's driveway... now you can see why I own a Stang


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i must say, as a nissan man, im a closet mustang lover. nice cars


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey why are you posting pics in my thread??!! jk man..nice stangs. my boy has a set of drag lites for his too. i was thinking of buying a stang as my project car instead of doing a swap in mine...either that or a classic se-r. was the 145 db's the system or the exhaust?stupid question i know...but just wondering.


----------

